# Can someone tell me what i'm looking at? (DIY Content)



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I was offered this as a trade for a 50 watt peavey tube amp combo
I'm way out of my zone when it comes to amps, especially home built amps.
it seems like it's a stupidly good deal, the pedal alone is worth nearly 40% of what my amp is, but why is he wanting to trade it all for a "crappier" amp?

here's the email i got




> how about trading for a Hand wired point to point 2X6L6-2X12AX7 -1-5UG4 Rectifier 2 huge Hammond transformers Cab 2XG12T-75 Celestion speakers 8ohms Volume On/Off pretty simple to use i.ll also include a Route 66 Visual Sound overdrive and compressor in one pedal let me know what ya think


And here are some pictures he sent. I didn't put them in IMG tags because they're huge.

http://i50.tinypic.com/b4xnrn.jpg

http://i49.tinypic.com/35it8ah.jpg

If anyone could shed some light on the issue, or even leave your 2 cents, it would be appreciated

cheers


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Need to more, ie., what circuit was it cloning or modified from. Could be a lot of different things, and thus have a lot of different sounds' potential. A gut shot would do more than either of the external shots.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Keto's suggestion that you request more information (hopefully the seller knows more about the electronics/circuit) and for a gut shot is very wise.

With only a volume and on/off control (if I understand correctly) you might want to add a tone stack in future...that will cost you additional dollars, obviously.

I posted one of the the pics...hope you don't mind.
The Hammonds look nice....for sure

I will be following this thread with interest.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

How's it sound??


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I haven't gone to see it yet, we're still in the email stages of negotiations.
I've passed on the questions you guys would like to have answered, i'll update as soon as he lets me know.

cheers.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I'd bet it would be a good trade, one I'd likely take a chance on, personally. It could always be modded to taste, but just based on what's there (especially that Hammond iron!), looks very promising indeed. Personally, I think tone stacks are over-rated (chuckle) from the point of view that simple circuits most often have a very dynamic and touch responsive nature. Speaker and tube selection can go a long way toward defining the voice of a simple circuit, not to mention the various pedals that could be used with it (amps like this often make great pedal platforms), the guitar's controls, player's picking attack even. If the amp still proves not to be to taste or is deficient in some capacity, shouldn't likely be too difficult or costly to have it modded either.

I'd be doing something to that cab to spruce it up a bit however - maybe get a nice grill cloth over a frame or something. Just my $0.02...


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I like the chassis cabinet, very cool!


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

You can lug your combo around a lot easier than these beasties. I think that's what is in your favor.

Edit: also, the head has been hit a few times with the ugly stick.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

these are the pictures he sent me. he said it was modeled after an early 70s fender (he was kinda vague)


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

FrankyNoTone said:


> You can lug your combo around a lot easier than these beasties. I think that's what is in your favor.
> 
> Edit: also, the head has been hit a few times with the ugly stick.


I don't really gig, so it would be something that sits around at home
and yes it does look like something only its mother could love, but that's fairly easily fixable.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm no soldering expert, and those pictures are pretty blurry, but there looks to be a lot of huge globs of solder - that's often a cold solder joint. These are rookie mistakes and prone to failure. Not that it is a hard fix, but just a possible problem that may never arise. The transformers are awesome and worth the trade, so there really is no downside if you like how it sounds. Resell will be next to impossible, which is why he's making the trade offer.

my 2 cents, err 1 nickle.

matt


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks like a dog's breakfast.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

mike_oxbig said:


> ...
> these are the pictures he sent me. he said it was modeled after an early 70s fender (he was kinda vague)


I was into tube stuff back in the 70's & 80's and got surplus stuff to scavenge... and a lot of those components definitely look like vintage scavenged parts. Those paper cylinder caps are probably toast and the brown 1-2 watt resistors likely as well. I'd pass.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Resell will be next to impossible, which is why he's making the trade offer.


Matt nailed it with that comment. WCGill is also correct in that the circuit, wiring, etc. does not appear well thought out.

I don't know what amp you have to trade or what it's approximate value might be but, if it helps, I'd peg the value of this homegrown number at no more than a few hundred dollars....even with the cab. As a reference, I've purchased handbuilt amps made with top-shelf components, that were wired and assembled impeccably, for no more than $400 or $500...sometimes less. "Quality" is not a word that jumps out when I see shots of that amp and, as others indicated earlier, if you decide to have it modded (e.g. even a single Tone knob can have quite an effect) it will cost extra on an (as yet) unidentifiable circuit.

Not wishing to dampen your enthusiasm but you did ask for input...

Steve


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

StevieMac said:


> Not wishing to dampen your enthusiasm but you did ask for input...


Oh, don't worry about that, i kinda chuckled when he sent me the original pictures. It does look like a botch job, inside and out.

for reference, he was offering it and the pedal in exchange for a peavey valveking 112, which only has a retail price of 400$.

i appreciate the feedback


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Yep - after seeing those gutshots, I wish to retract my former opinion. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

For anyone into building an amp, this would appear to be a great starting platform to gut and start over. If, obviously, one could buy the amp for a reasonable price. 
The transformers, tubes, sockets, and chassis APPEAR to be in good condition.

Do the amp techs here agree with my thinking, given that you might have considered/done this often, or am I "out to lunch" with this thinking?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

...love the mix of old and new electrolytic B+ caps. Anyone who's going to get this thing will have to start there before anything else happens.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

this thread is why i luv this site ....i learn sooooooo muchhhhhhhh........thanx all


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

greco said:


> For anyone into building an amp, this would appear to be a great starting platform to gut and start over. If, obviously, one could buy the amp for a reasonable price.
> The transformers, tubes, sockets, and chassis APPEAR to be in good condition.
> 
> Do the amp techs here agree with my thinking, given that you might have considered/done this often, or am I "out to lunch" with this thinking?
> ...


Yeah Dave, I think you are right. The value is in the chassis, cabinet and transformers. Me, I would scrap the perf-board stuff - all the circuitry and especially the power supply filter caps.

I don't bother with making a board. I just use tie-strips and totally hand wire an amp, like they used to do back in the 50's.

The perf boards in these pics look just too old and sloppy!

Wild Bill/Busen Amps


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wild Bill said:


> Yeah Dave, I think you are right.............
> 
> Wild Bill/Busen Amps


Thanks for the response Wild Bill.

@mike_oxbig ....Any progress with this deal?

Cheers

Dave


----------

